# 13th National Slipper Symposium



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I don't know how long this information has been posted but Donna ran into it today. Check it out. Hope to see some new Slippertalk members there.

http://www.slippersymposium.com/


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope to be there. We are ~70 miles away from the Sefner area now. Not sure if I'll grab a room or just drive down Sat am??? Open to suggestions. We could house one or a couple in our guest room then another on our super comfy couch. Lots of floor room for inflatable beds too. Make some suggestions... 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 9, 2010)

Eric you know I'll be there. Was talking with Rob yesterday, who I beleive has gone to every one. He isn't so sure that he can make it this year.


----------



## TutoPeru (Aug 9, 2010)

I would love to go. I will see how the finances are in the next months to finally commit


----------



## swamprad (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope to be there as well. Just got my schedule for the next few months and I am off that weekend, so I have no excuse!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 5, 2010)

For those not already on the road or in the air, Dot jinxed us and we will have a breezy, chilly weekend (aka "mild" in Chicago). Bring a sweatshirt or light jacket. Overnight lows will be around 45 F with daytime highs in the mid-60s, wind gusts to 20 mph. The Parvis are loving it! Me too-I love a good brisk morning! 

What's our head count? 
Bob in Albany
NYEric
Mark swamprad
Scott Ware
Darrin (esteemed photo guy!)
me
...

Looking forward to it and already spent this week's allowance on preorders.


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm leaving today.......see everyone there!!! :clap:

Dave


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't make it. Meeting Baodai at Mass. orchid show. Please send our regards, take lots of photos, and let us know of any good stuff for sale, thanx.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 5, 2010)

I ended up registering last week when I found i had to be in Orlando on Tuesday. 

So I checked in. Beer in the fridge. Computer hooked up. Getting hungry. Looking forward to a nice weekend!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Ernie said:


> For those not already on the road or in the air, Dot jinxed us and we will have a breezy, chilly weekend (aka "mild" in Chicago).



Oh, that I had that kind of power! Be glad you are not still up here. The high today was 37º F. But our highs next week will be in the 50s. So Ernie, come back home to get warm!


----------



## ncart (Nov 5, 2010)

I was in Orlando two weeks ago. It was 85 - 90 degrees. What happened ? Have a good time, guys.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, last weekend was beautiful. We had a couple days of rain (needed it!) mid-week. Then a cold front came through last night. Of course, it'll be gone on Monday and we'll be back to normal.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't forget to shoot some pics to show here :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

Scooby5757 said:


> I ended up registering last week when I found i had to be in Orlando on Tuesday.
> 
> So I checked in. Beer in the fridge. Computer hooked up. Getting hungry. Looking forward to a nice weekend!



Wow rough!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 7, 2010)

Sooo,
How was it?


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 7, 2010)

hi guys,

anybody has some pictures from plants shown and
thing in flower June's ?
pleez pleez :drool:
cliokchi


----------



## Ernie (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, here's my haul. Got plants from Bill Fajen, Fred Clarke, Sam Tsui, OrchidBabies, Frank Smith via June, Bill Thoms via auction, and HP Norton. It should be very obvious what came from where. 

Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum malipoense
Paphiopedilum stonei (‘Cindy Hill’ X ‘Fogarty’s)
Paphiopedilum argus ('Jumbo X 'Purple Wing')
Paphiopedilum glanduliferum var. praestans ('Wingo' X 'Sam's Choice')
Paphiopedilum Sander’s Parish (P. parishii 'Jeanie' AM/AOS X P. sanderianum 'Flamingo Dance')
Paphiopedilum Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' X henryanum 'Jumbo Spots')
Paphiopedilum (P. Helen Congleton X P. micranthum) 
Paphiopedilum Virgo (P. Psyche ‘Krull-Smith’ HCC/AOS X P. godefroyae fma. leucochilum ‘Krull’s King’ AM/AOS)

Cochleanthes amazonica

Bulbophyllum A-doribil Upwind (B. basisetum ‘Red Slimy’ X B. echinolabium ‘A-doribil’ AM/AOS) in bud

Phalaenopsis violacea fma. coerulea (‘Mademoiselle Bleu’ AM/AOS X ‘Rachel’s Blue Eyes’)
Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi fma. chattaladae

And last, but VERY MUCH NOT LEAST!

Phragmipedium Frank Smith (P. Grande ‘Crystelle’ X P. kovachii ‘First Born’), three growths and very much blooming size! Shoot, ya gotta treat yourself once in a while!

Scott Ware is to be applauded! Frank and June did okay too! 

Good to see all of you there! Next year, it's supposed to be in Orlando. Hope to see more folks then!


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 8, 2010)

The Symposium was a lot of fun, though I really didn't know many of you there. Bob in Albany has some great ink, though! I learned alot, but mostly had fun shooting the breeze with old and new friends. Only got two plants :

Paph. victoria-mariae 'Marriott Victory' x self from Hadley

Paph. liemianum from June's Orchid Estate

I will post photos as I can.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Only 2 plants!?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2010)

Eric you should have gone. You missed out. There was one single compot of alba bellatulum from Sam and guess who brought it home?


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 8, 2010)

the cookie monster,? Shrek ? who else could it be ?
cliokchioke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Eric you should have gone. You missed out. There was one single compot of alba bellatulum from Sam and guess who brought it home?



Just remember me when you grow out one please


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2010)

It was a great symposium. Dr Perner is now able to sell legal nbs and bs Chinese species with papers, including all the current no-nos. Great talk on pest controll by Ron M. Bill Goldner gave a great over view of his complex breeding. 
I came home with a bunch of stuff including:
Phrag bessea x kov. in spike
Paph micranthum x stonei in spike
Paph concobellatulum x Norito in spike
Paph concobellatulun x Shin Yi's pride
Paph X Fanaticum x roth Crystelle in spike
2-Gloria Naugle 1 made with roth Crystelle, one with roth Raven
Paph S gratrix x S gratrix from Hadley
Phal hieroglyphica alba
Phal deliciosa
a lg Phal stuartiana
Bulbophyllum gracillimus in spike
6 - Masd. ignea and cocc. from Theresa Hill from her AQ groups
Phal sumantrana 
I had a great time and I wish I had introduced myself to more forum members. Special thanks to Scott Ware for handling a lot of the behind the scenes duties so well
Rob


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2010)

rob said:


> Dr Perner is now able to sell legal nbs and bs Chinese species with papers, including all the current no-nos.



really? is he coming back? 
(actually, i don't know who he is. can you tell me a little about him?)


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2010)

He is a German ecologist now is currently working and living in China. He will be selling at the Tokyo Dome show and I am sure he will be asked by many in the states to talk and sell so it should be soon. There is a waiting period for the paper work so he needs 4 months to make the arrangements. If I hear of a stateside visit i'll post it.
Rob


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Great acquisitions Rob!:drool: Thanx for the info.


----------



## ORG (Nov 9, 2010)

Dr. Holger Perner has studied biology and lives now a long time in China. He has his own nursery with laboratory. He has shown his great knowledge about Cypripedium and Paphiopedilum in many articles in Germany, USA and Japan but also in many lectures in these states.
I had the possibilty to describe with him the new species Paph. vietanmense and Paph. hangianum.

With best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Ernie (Nov 9, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Okay, here's my haul.... (snip)
> 
> Bulbophyllum A-doribil Upwind (B. basisetum ‘Red Slimy’ X B. echinolabium ‘A-doribil’ AM/AOS) in bud
> 
> (snip)



Okay, this monster is starting to open up. Damn! Why'd you guys let me bid on this thing!!!??  Port-a-john minus the "good smelling" blue stuff in the water. Bill Thoms must not have any sense of smell whatsoever.  Can't wait to see what pleasures it brings once both flowers are fully open!


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi guys, great to meet everyone at the syposium and finally put some faces with names. I have have some great photos I will post later of my Expedition FULL of paphs as we pulled back into Houston. Way out of control....here is what I picked up.

p. Orchilla "Chilton"
p. Via Ojai "Sylvia" HCC
2 x Pandemoniam x Skip Bartlett
8 other Assort Marriott complexes that escape me (not my fault, I was up at 4 a.m. watering the GH) - mostly pinks
1 p. kolopakingii 3 gr- Krull Smith sib - it is giant
1 p. philippinense "Alford" AM/AOS - 7 gr. 
2 p. micranthum
1 p. armeniancum
2 p. randsii 
1 p. rothschildianum (Crystelle x ??)
1 p. Denehurst x Greenvale
1 p. Caesar Pita x Spotglen


----------



## Ernie (Nov 9, 2010)

Potterychef said:


> Hi guys, great to meet everyone at the syposium and finally put some faces with names. I have have some great photos I will post later of my Expedition FULL of paphs as we pulled back into Houston. Way out of control....here is what I picked up.



Doug, nice meeting you and Jay! I want to see a picture of you, Jay, and Don sitting in the suv with all the orchids and supplies packed tightly around you! 

In Chicago, I carpooled to all the shows with three other judges. We had a rule- don't buy it if you can't sit in the car with it in your lap the entire trip home. The rule was frequently violated. We always had room for pies and wine from Apple Holler & Mars Cheese Castle (Racine, WI) though.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like I missed out on some great buying opportunities! Tell us more!:clap:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 9, 2010)

The one thing that really stuck out in my mind this time was the compots that Sam of Orchid Inn brought. In the past he may or may have brought flasks. He did this time, but he also brought a number of compots. Some where big some small. There where a number of roth. compots of 2 or 3 seedlings. On the other end of the spectrum was a full compot of Gloria Naugle. I bought 2 compots and will post which ones later.


----------



## ncart (Nov 9, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Looks like I missed out on some great buying opportunities! Tell us more!:clap:



Agree! I was in Tampa/Orlando area two weekends ago.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Me too; 2nd place at Paintball World Cup. I wish they had been on the same weekend again.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 9, 2010)

O.K. so here is the list of things that I brought home. First I'd like to thank Potterychief for bringing me the first 6 plants in this list.

2- P. Giant Stone (Pacific Shamrock 'Clover' x Elfstone 'Showbiz' out of the O.Z.
4- leucochilum '950721' x 'Account Ruby'
a large group of P. Hsinying Nightfire x Cocoa Cherry
1 Paph mouquettianum 'Krull Smith' x 'Awoo' AM/AOS correct me if I'm wrong on the Awoo part as I can't read it to well
1-leucochilum 'Krull's King' AM/AOS x 'Matt Saftenberg' AM/AOS
1- leuco 'Krulls Leopard' AM/AOS x Krull's Perfection FCC/AOS
1- leuco 'Krull's Perfection' FCC/AOS x 'Black Watch'
1- S. Gratrix 'Krull's Giant' AM/AOS x roth 'Crystelle' FCC/AOS
1. P. micranthum x roth 'Crystelle' FCC/AOS
1- micranthum x roth 'Raven'
1- compot of13 seedlings of Fanaticum 'Pink Lantern' HCC/AOS x emrsonii 'Gigantic')
1- compot of 10 seedlings of bellatulum var album x sib (Perfect Circle x White Knight)


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2010)

wow so many great plants!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice compots!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 10, 2010)

Oooooh, you guys are making me too jealous!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought of one more thing that I brought home. At the auction I bid on both of the plants that Ross had donated but didn't win. The auction was winding down and it looked like I was going home empty handed. So much so that I wrinkled my paper dinner plate that had my bidding number. Then when I thought the last plant had been auction, the auctioneer pulled a gift certificate out of his pocket for Hillsview Orchids. I tried to scare people away with a healthy opening bid but it didn't seem to work. But, in the end I did indeed win it.


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW!! Sounds like it was a great time and everyone brought great plants home! OK, I am jealous, but determined to go next year!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 10, 2010)

Diane, don't be to frustrated about not comming. In my haul, only the specie and the 2 complex paphs. that Potterychief brought me where blooming size. Everything else was in 2 inch pots. Remember there is always next year. I'm counting on you being there. I do understand that the date will not be the first weekend in Nov. next year, but a new date hasn't been picked yet. I also understand that next year it will be back in Orlando. Looks they are switching between the two locations.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Wow rough!  Keep us posted!



Very rough...phew! A very good time was had! The haul:

Phrag. Hanne Popow
Paph. St Swithin ( 2 [phil 'Alford' x roth 'Crystelle'] & 1 [roth 'crystelle' x phil alford)
album Berenice
Lady Isabel x Booth's Stone Lady
Bill Thom's Bulbo book

Second list from the weekend was from the Epcot food and wine fest. Two laps around the lagoon...
France - escargot, chardonnay, and creme brulee, 
Spain - a chorizo and manchego tapas plate, 
Japan - spicy tuna roll, 
China - pork dumpling, 
Italy - polpetine and rosemary bread stick, 
Ireland - molten chocolate cake & meade, 
Germany - spatzel with ham and beer flight
random dessert "flight"

mmmmmmm.....


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Diane, don't be to frustrated about not comming. In my haul, only the specie and the 2 complex paphs. that Potterychief brought me where blooming size. Everything else was in 2 inch pots. Remember there is always next year. I'm counting on you being there. I do understand that the date will not be the first weekend in Nov. next year, but a new date hasn't been picked yet. I also understand that next year it will be back in Orlando. Looks they are switching between the two locations.




Thanks for the info, Bob. Much easier for me to go when it's not on my anniversary weekend!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 10, 2010)

Diane, Many times it falls on my anniversary as well. Monday the 8th was mine. How, Donna let me spend it in the greenhouse repotting all of the new plants in beyond me. I guess that is called true love.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 10, 2010)

Next year we will indeed be back in Orlando. We are still working on the exact date but it will probably be a couple weeks earlier than normal and happen in October. 

It is important to avoid a scheduling conflict with the 20th World Orchid Conference which will be held November 13-20 in Singapore next year. We wouldn't want anyone to miss the WOC because they felt obligated to attend the Slipper Symposium!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2010)

rob said:


> It was a great symposium. Dr Perner is now able to sell legal nbs and bs Chinese species with papers, including all the current no-nos...
> Paph micranthum x stonei in spike


Will be interesting to see how it turns out!



Ernie said:


> Okay, here's my haul. Bulbophyllum A-doribil Upwind (B. basisetum ‘Red Slimy’ X B. echinolabium ‘A-doribil’ AM/AOS) in bud





Ernie said:


> Okay, this monster is starting to open up. Damn! Why'd you guys let me bid on this thing!!!??  Port-a-john minus the "good smelling" blue stuff in the water. Bill Thoms must not have any sense of smell whatsoever.  Can't wait to see what pleasures it brings once both flowers are fully open!


:rollhappy::rollhappy: It's name was a dead give-away! My only question is - how many were bidding on it? 
another hint maybe?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 15, 2010)

You mean there was another bidder on that bulbo? I don't remember a second bidder. If there was a second bidder maybe he or she was the person that donated it and was trying to get the price up. They must have known when it was time to back off and let Ernie take home the prize.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 15, 2010)

Photos of the event?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> You mean there was another bidder on that bulbo? I don't remember a second bidder. If there was a second bidder maybe he or she was the person that donated it and was trying to get the price up. They must have known when it was time to back off and let Ernie take home the prize.



There were a several bidders at first, but it was down to me and someone else. Maybe the guys from Sarasota, England.  Shoot, I got it for $35, a more than fair price for a five mature growth + 2 start bulbo with two spikes IMO. Stink and all.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 16, 2010)

Jim Toomey said:


> Photos of the event?



Good question  Where are the photos ?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

Scooby5757 said:


> Very rough...phew! A very good time was had! The haul:
> 
> album Berenice
> .....


 Any indications that it will be album!?


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 16, 2010)

Scott?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

Clarke posted photos.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 16, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Clarke posted photos.



Really? Where? I think I missed them.


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't think Clark went to the Symposium. His pics were from the Huntington-Merritt show.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Any indications that it will be album!?



Hmmm, no marking on the leaves, though who can really guess? I'll tell you in 3-10 years.  The price was right though.


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, I finally got the photo disk from Jay, I will try to load up some photos. Doug


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2010)

etex said:


> Don't think Clark went to the Symposium. His pics were from the Huntington-Merritt show.



Doh!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2010)

I am definitely going next year, if only just to take photos. Since I pretty much can't take plants back to Canada, I'll have lots of time to take photos again.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 18, 2010)

Joanee, I'll see you there. Maybe this time we can get togther and talk a bit.


----------

